# good places to advertise?



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any good marketing ideas they were willing to share...places to sell and advertise etc. thanks


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Get a Facebook fan page.. It's free and atleast it gives you a presence..


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

Thanks i have one up!! check it out if you like TrueSelf Clothing | Facebook


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

who's your market?


----------



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

Im looking to sell to the new age/ artistic community. But anyone who loves cool T-shirts.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

a bit more detail might help:

what age range is your market?

how do they make a purchase? credit card, cash, or both?

do they buy off the internet or buy more from a brick-and-mortar store? 

is your target customer male or female? 

is your price and quality in line with your competition's? 

who most closely is your direct competition for this niche? do they run promotions and sales? what advertising methods do they use? 

what specific demographics are you targeting? 

where does your customer live? 

how does your customer spend their free time? fishing? going to concerts? fairs? traveling? playing on facebook? shopping? movies? in other words, what exactly do you think your typical customer is doing right this moment? 

i could just say social media and SEO, but that won't amount to much unless you know exactly who your customer is in as much detail as possible. for advertising to be as effective as possible, you need to do your market research and find out who it is that buys products like yours.


----------



## GroundZeroSP (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes- specific demographics are you targeting are the most important thing to keep in mind IMO. 

From there find out where that audience can be found. 

Internet presence is a MUST

Print some flyers up, ask if you can get them in some places/stores where these people frequent. 

Word of mouth goes fast, and if you offer a quality product at a competitive price, you should start to see some pick up in business in no time. 

Also ask for customer testimonials that you can put on display. 

In addition, if you are serious about running your own business on a full time level, consider taking a marketing class at your local business or community college

Hope that helps- Best of Luck!

-AKAGOATMAN


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, what thing you want to advertise ? Your products are site ?


----------

